# only last set to failure



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

how many of you only go to failure on your last set of each exercise??

i go to failure on the set before last without a spot, then on last set go to self failure the get an extra 2 reps with spotter

just want to see how you guys do it!


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks for the reply anyone else?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

yep pretty much do it like you do. a warm up set then i'll do 2 sets with good form and not go to failure, hike up the weight still with good form and go to failure, then call in a spotter and up the weight a little more and bang out the last 2-3 reps with a spotter with good form.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Call me old fashioned but I go to failure for the last two reps of every set I do


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Usually i'll do three warmup sets of each excercise slowly building the weight up and then two sets of failure which is usually eight reps at a high weight.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

was thinking i could get abit of extra weight on the last set if i just went to failure on the last set!!

agood few kilo's i bet!

will try it for 6 weeks and report back


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Some exercises is 3 sets, 1 light set, 1 heavy to get 8 - 10 reps, 1 heavier set to failure 6 - 8 reps

i only do these on certain exercises, some exercises i only do 2 sets, my trainer is weird but bloody hell he works!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Never go to failure, never do forced reps, never do negs, will probably never reach my absolute potential. As a reci' BB I'm more than happy with what I've achieved without the need to force my body to the point where injuries are a probability rather than a possibility. Us oldies gotta be carefull


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

to failure and beyond..

forced reps, negatives, burn outs all thrown in the mix now and again keeps it interesting...

im starting to train with no real rep ranges in mind and just change the weights around if im getting 12 - 15 good reps from a weight... load the weight up so im struggling for 6 reps then try and push to ten... for example


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I put enough weight I so I'm hitting failure from at least set 2.

I know it's working.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

ok so today i done shoulders, after warming up i did

4 sets standing barbell press, 12-10-10-9

3 sets upright rows 12-12-11

3 sets behind head on smith machine 10-10-8

3 sets side raises 12-12-12

only went to failure on the last set of each excercise and put extra weight on all my last sets and it feels alot better

why didnt i try this along time ago is beyond me, any way the proof will be in the pudding in 6 weeks time if its better or not


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't set out to fail allow a number of reps in my last big push to fail, however, I do mate fail mate! If there was a spotter there, I would probs succeed, not necessarily I have someone who can help me, but, because it's the psychological factor of having someone watching you and cheering you on a bit!!!


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i dont have a set number either i just try to acheive the same amount of reps as the set before, if i reach that amount i up the weight, on these sets i put more weight on than i normally would and nearly hit my rep target


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I never go to failure.


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds like it's all going to plan then ws???


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

nodrog said:


> Call me old fashioned but I go to failure for the last two reps of every set I do


^^^^^this for me.


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

1 warm up set for me, 3 working sets with the last one to failure.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

most exercises will be 4 sets, first always to get the blood pumping/warmup, then 3 working sets, 2 of these to self failure and the final to failure with a spotter aid, usually upping the weight each set


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I think if you truly go to physical failure on a set no chance you can pick up the weight and bosh out another set


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> I think if you truly go to physical failure on a set no chance you can pick up the weight and bosh out another set


This^^^^. You are fooling yourself if you can do more than one set to true failure.


----------



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

For the last 6 months I've only been doing 1 set to failure on each exercise. I do 2 maybe 3 warm ups but don't go close to failure until my last set, I go all out lift 6-12 reps and drop set it 3/4 times and sometime an isometric hold. My PBs have increased and I've had the best gains of my life.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

anab0lic said:


> 1 set to failure with enough intensity and good form really is all you need....


I used to train Mentzer style, but it always hit my joints harder than it hit my muscles.

These days I'll use about 5 sets heavy combos, but each one is to the point just before failure & I work down in weight. I never use forced reps on these, on other ancilliary exercises I do 3 or 4 sets with rest-pause, partials & cheats, or I'll work in very high rep ranges with volume.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

nodrog said:


> Call me old fashioned but I go to failure for the last two reps of every set I do


This ^^^^ if not then im not using enough weight IMO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't train to failure, just keep trying to beat myself!! Sometimes do a bit of HIT type stuff with biceps, just for funsies but nothing else!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Given some of the volume people are talking about doing you are kidding yourself if you think you are actually training to failure.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Reach failure on every sets except of course warm up set.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Given some of the volume people are talking about doing you are kidding yourself if you think you are actually training to failure.


3 to 5 sets to failure for each bodypart would be a lot for most of us.

I think also there is a huge difference between a big strong lad with loads of fast-twitch fibre going to failure & someone like myself who is more of a middle-distance-runner & long-time cardio junkie.

I can easily take 5-10 or more sets to failure if I'm really blasting a bodypart & fully expect a few days of soreness. I'm dropping weight on every set mind you.

There were much bigger & stronger guys who came to my gym back in the early 90's who would use much heavier weights, but be finished on the second or third 'proper' set. Makes sense I suppose - they would generate much more lactate per kilo than me.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The term 'failure' is largely misunderstood in that people think you are only causing muscular failure at the point at which you can no longer lift the weight... not true.

In actual fact, because a muscle is made up of thousands of fibres, in each rep of a working set you cause individual fibres to tire and fail, and what people think of as failure is only the point whereby, for that moment, the number of failed fibres exceeds the amount needed to be non-exhausted to continue to lift the weight.

Because of this it's easily possible to fatigue all your fibres and cause each individual fibre to fail by doing multiple sets without a single set actually being taken to 'total muscular failure'.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

amen


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Because of this it's easily possible to fatigue all your fibres and cause each individual fibre to fail by doing multiple sets without a single set actually being taken to 'total muscular failure'.


This is the reason behind the split between volume trainers & intensity trainers - both achieve results in different ways, and you are always going to get types who prefer each.

My problem with going all-out for just one or two sets is that I kept getting injured. Once I eased off the intensity & cranked up the volume of my training, I grew just as well but without the constant aggro on my knees, elbows & lower back.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i failed once mid set, was straining and let out a massive fart, which i later found out to be in fact a shart.

Massive fail!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i failed once mid set, was straining and let out a massive fart, which i later found out to be in fact a shart.
> 
> Massive fail!


Now that is failure!!! Brilliant mate :lol:


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Should reach failure every set in theory.. If aiming for hypertrophy then select the correct weight to reach 7-11 reps.

Failure is when you lose correct form so swinging those dumbbells up on curls means you've already reached failure..


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

I remember the High Intensity craze in the 80's & 90's as Mentzer, Ellington Darden & Dorian popularized it. I was quite the disciple then.

Like low carb diets & gear, it has it's uses & some folk love it, but others don't.

Holistic approach for the win :thumb:


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

i do 3 sets increase weights and rep to fail on last set but also do drop set to fail then drop it again to fail x


----------

